# Aussie best in show longcoat (aka longhair)



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

This was awarded under the Australian Rodent Fanciers Society NSW. Australia does not have 'show type' mice to US and UK standard but we do have mice which have a distinction in quality from standard pet store mice. Nevertheless our mice do strive for similar standards.










This is ICED Solo Flyer.
She's a blue tan longcoat doe.

(she's not as vibrant as your tans, not as dark as your blues, this is the benchmark for Australian Standards)

She recieved a notable award at last show Best Longcoat Mouse.

There are 8 notable awards in show classes which are eligible for champion titles each of these represents a coat type and body type (we recognize manx in all coat types). These classes are Standard, Longcoat (longhair), Rex (astrex) and Longcoat Rex (texel).

These are further divided by colour patterns (Not colour) including self, fox/tan, marked, shaded (aka pointed - like siamese) and ticked (agouti based).

There are two other notable awards which are not eligable for a champion title these include 'Conformation' award for mismarked animals who would otherwise be disqualified and one award for 'Pet class' which is generally everything  , it's open to all healthy animals who are pets, it's judged on how tactable they are and how well the respond to human interaction.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

well done


----------



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations, she's stunning.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

congrats on the win and what a fab pic


----------

